# State Electrical Test vs National Test



## SlayeR (Mar 22, 2009)

Can someone please explain why we take the NEC test to get our journeyman license or contractors license but it is only good in your state or a reciprocating state? Besides the obvious answer....your state wants the money. 

I personally feel that since it is the NATIONAL ELECTRICAL CODE test and not the STATE ELECTRICAL CODE test, we should be allowed to do electrical work in any state as long as we get a city license if required.

I think we all need to get together and write congress in regards to this and see what can be done if anything.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Never happen... it's a state's rights issue, not a federal government issue.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

SlayeR said:


> Can someone please explain why we take the NEC test to get our journeyman license or contractors license but it is only good in your state or a reciprocating state? Besides the obvious answer....your state wants the money.
> 
> I personally feel that since it is the NATIONAL ELECTRICAL CODE test and not the STATE ELECTRICAL CODE test, we should be allowed to do electrical work in any state as long as we get a city license if required.
> 
> I think we all need to get together and write congress in regards to this and see what can be done if anything.


Right..., and we should have a national driver's license too. There is a tendency lately to down play the role of states in the form of our government. Each state is a country all it's own, and the United States is a collection of countries. At least in theory anyway. The term "States' Rights" has somehow become synonymous with racial segregation. Too bad, really.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I like the way it is now. Florida is like the end of a funnel for the US, the licensing fence has to be really high and wide here.:thumbsup:
Try filling out the State Certified Electrical Contractor paperwork. 
You cant be an Alcoholic felon with two ex-wives.
You have to wait do that after you open a shop and think you can make money working for GCs.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

jr, how do the local authorities deal with the non- licensed " vultures " that show up after a hurricane? or are they too busy ?


----------



## jwelectric (Sep 28, 2008)

SlayeR said:


> I personally feel that since it is the NATIONAL ELECTRICAL CODE test and not the STATE ELECTRICAL CODE test, we should be allowed to do electrical work in any state as long as we get a city license if required.


Strange that you make that statement as here in North Carolina we have our own electrical code, the North Carolina Electrical Code.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

A Nation wide electrical License - That would be a grand thing Now wouldn't it. Maybe have a Nation wide " USA License" That would allow you to reciprocrate each states license. This way everyone gets some of the $$$.

Problem is each state would have to be in agreement with every other state on issues such as Testing scores, testing questions, testing proctors, amount of experience needed prior to sitting for test, Code editions being tested on, and I'm sure there is a few more issues that the politicians can come up with.

Neighboring states can't even agree with each other. Hell in Maryland there are numerous code cycles being used. Some counties use the 2002, some are using the 2005, and some have kept up and are using the 2008.
I've been told, DC is still using the 1996 ? (Please correct if I'm wrong here and I hope I am!)


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Another reason against this is, those locals in power want to keep that power, those locals that make money would not want to give away one red cent to anyone else.

And I'm more more of a States Right kinda of guy, the feds have screwed up enough.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

jwelectric said:


> Strange that you make that statement as here in North Carolina we have our own electrical code, the North Carolina Electrical Code.


Don't make it sound all big and bad, its still the current eddition of the NEC.


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

InPhase277 said:


> Right..., and we should have a national driver's license too. There is a tendency lately to down play the role of states in the form of our government. Each state is a country all it's own, and the United States is a collection of countries. At least in theory anyway. The term "States' Rights" has somehow become synonymous with racial segregation. Too bad, really.


Comparing it with a drivers license is not a good comparison, your state drivers license allows you to drive in all states.....


In Canada we have the Red Seal test, once you are certified Red Seal you can work in all provinces no problem.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Jeff000 said:


> Comparing it with a drivers license is not a good comparison, your state drivers license allows you to drive in all states.....
> 
> 
> In Canada we have the Red Seal test, once you are certified Red Seal you can work in all provinces no problem.


Well, you may be right that the drivers license comparison isn't a good one, but comparing states to provinces is not great either. 

Maybe medical licensing is better. Being certified by the American Medical Association doesn't mean you can practice medicine in every state. You must still be licensed in your respective state. In any case, the erosion of state power and the encroachment of federal power is a bad thing...


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Jeff000 said:


> In Canada we have the Red Seal test, once you are certified Red Seal you can work in all provinces no problem.


Is that like 'The Mark of The Beast"? :laughing:


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

InPhase277 said:


> Well, you may be right that the drivers license comparison isn't a good one, but comparing states to provinces is not great either.
> 
> Maybe medical licensing is better. Being certified by the American Medical Association doesn't mean you can practice medicine in every state. You must still be licensed in your respective state. In any case, the erosion of state power and the encroachment of federal power is a bad thing...


Bar exam is the same way for lawyers. 
Is it as easy as writing a test for each state you want to work in though?


----------



## jwelectric (Sep 28, 2008)

william1978 said:


> Don't make it sound all big and bad, its still the current eddition of the NEC.


 
With amendants


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

jwelectric said:


> With amendants


Yes sir.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

By the way welcome to the forum.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

Jeff000 said:


> Comparing it with a drivers license is not a good comparison, your state drivers license allows you to drive in all states.....
> 
> 
> In Canada we have the Red Seal test, once you are certified Red Seal you can work in all provinces no problem.


Not sure how it is out west but in Ontario up to a few years ago, we had the Ontario licenses and the Inter-Provincial (Red Seal). It was the same test, just that the red seal required a score of 70% or higher. Now days they simply raised the passing grade to 70% and did away with the Ontario license.

...and yeah we can work in all the provinces except Quebec, with the exception of IBEW members, and even we have to jump through some hoops for the 'privilege' of working there'. Something I've passed on ever time I've been offered work there. Dealing with them simply isn't worth the aggravation.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Jeff000 said:


> Comparing it with a drivers license is not a good comparison, your state drivers license allows you to drive in all states.....
> 
> 
> In Canada we have the Red Seal test, once you are certified Red Seal you can work in all provinces no problem.


 Unlike Gun Permits,in the U.S.A.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I like the driver's license analogy. I live in an area where I can travel 30 miles south, and be in another state. OR 10 miles north and in a 3rd state.:001_huh:

I only need _one _driver's license to travel between all those jobsites. My work vehicle only needs one set of registration plates. :blink:

But I need a wall full of licenses and certificates to be able to work in all those areas. 

I have so many wallet cards, that I laid them all out on the photocopier, and made a full page showing all of `em, and keep them in my job/clipboard/box (Actually, it took 4 pages to copy all the pertinent licenses, cards, certificates, etc). 

I just signed up for a continuing education class. I had to ensure that the instructor/class was approved by at least 6 different boards, so I can count those hours when it comes time to renew all those licenses ....


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

paul d. said:


> jr, how do the local authorities deal with the non- licensed " vultures " that show up after a hurricane? or are they too busy ?


Total Anarchy for a few weeks, then they get chased out of town or arrested.
We then get to work for 10 years repairing the repairs they made.:thumbsup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Here on Long Island, I have a Masters which covers all of Suffolk county. I can not go into Nassau County and use my Suffolk license. They have 23 different licenses for all the towns and villages. The main reason for keeping me out is simple.. more money for EC in Nassau County. 

The guys sitting on the Board of Examining Electricians who regulate the Licenses like it that way. It is a "good old boys club" and they all suck IMO. The local contractors association wants me to join.. I refuse because of their lack of a spine to change anything. They don't want to ruffle the feathers of their "brothers" in the next county. 

Its all political BS and they can all go


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

still have a few states mine being one that have no state liscense


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Here on Long Island, I have a Masters which covers all of Suffolk county. I can not go into Nassau County and use my Suffolk license. They have 23 different licenses for all the towns and villages. The main reason for keeping me out is simple.. more money for EC in Nassau County.
> 
> The guys sitting on the Board of Examining Electricians who regulate the Licenses like it that way. It is a "good old boys club" and they all suck IMO. The local contractors association wants me to join.. I refuse because of their lack of a spine to change anything. They don't want to ruffle the feathers of their "brothers" in the next county.
> 
> Its all political BS and they can all go


Why would you need to go into another County to work?
Is there an emergency or do you feel like you want to expand your territory?
Maybe they can handle their work just fine.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jrannis said:


> Why would you need to go into another County to work?....


Why would you want to restrict your business to only one county? :blink:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

*I don't care what they can handle just fine...*



jrannis said:


> Why would you need to go into another County to work?
> Is there an emergency or do you feel like you want to expand your territory?
> Maybe they can handle their work just fine.


I have a customer who has a brother in Nassau County that wanted a service change and basement wired. He had estimates from $12,100.00 to $15,000.00. I have worked for the family before and they always pay in cash.

Would you like to walk away from that job?? I just did last January.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Here on Long Island, I have a Masters which covers all of Suffolk county. I can not go into Nassau County and use my Suffolk license. They have 23 different licenses for all the towns and villages. The main reason for keeping me out is simple.. more money for EC in Nassau County.
> 
> The guys sitting on the Board of Examining Electricians who regulate the Licenses like it that way. It is a "good old boys club" and they all suck IMO. The local contractors association wants me to join.. I refuse because of their lack of a spine to change anything. They don't want to ruffle the feathers of their "brothers" in the next county.
> 
> Its all political BS and they can all go


Which is why a state wide license works and simplifies the process should neighboring states wish to reciprocate.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

jrannis said:


> Why would you need to go into another County to work?
> Is there an emergency or do you feel like you want to expand your territory?
> Maybe they can handle their work just fine.


I take it you are an employee. Several reasons come to mind.

Sometimes the next county is in your backyard and the work is closer that doing work i the far reaches of your county.

Sometimes some people feel this is America and they HAVE THE RIGHT to work in the area they reside in.

Sometimes they want to feed their family.

And what difference would it make to you if he wants to expand?

I work from West VA, to Ocean City MD, New Jersey to North Carolina, leaving for California next Sunday for a job, and have worked in a dozen other states. I like to make money.


----------



## Chris Simms (Oct 23, 2007)

I wonder why Alabama will reciprocate with Georgia and Tennessee but Tn will not reciprocate with GA? just don't make sence.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Why would you want to work in the next county?

Like Brian said it's there and it's some times close.

I work for a county that is 2 counties over from where I live. It only takes me 40 minutes to get there. Every work day I am in 3 different counties,thats just driving to and from work


----------

